# My new trike.



## fossala (18 Jun 2015)

I've now just gotten used to riding it!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2015)

Nice..
Would love to try one. Apparently they take a while to get used to. Not as easy to ride as they look, especially cornering.


----------



## MiK1138 (18 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nice..
> Would love to try one. Apparently they take a while to get used to. Not as easy to ride as they look, especially cornering.


I was told they can be quite unstable at mid range speeds, which confused the cr%p out of me,


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nice..
> Would love to try one. Apparently they take a while to get used to. Not as easy to ride as they look, especially cornering.


They're certainly 'interesting' in corners. 
The technique is completely the opposite of a 2 wheeler in that you need to keep the inside pedal down and all your weight on it whilst hanging off like a loon getting your body weight inside. I was having a natter with a fellow trike rider (he'd got a Longstaff) and his comment was "It brings out the inner 3yr old in you)
I'd love one but the price  makes even a ICE recumbent trike look cheap.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2015)

I saw something really odd last week. It was a tandem trike. It looked really difficult to ride as well. Going Into a corner the front cyclist was leaning Into the corner, and exiting the bend the stoker was leaning In the opposite direction. It looked quite scary. I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## fossala (18 Jun 2015)

When I first got on it I couldn't go in a straight line never mind round corners. Now I can ride it almost as well as a 2 wheeler. It's way more fun to ride though, definitely does bring out the 3 year old.


----------



## Sharky (18 Jun 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> I saw something really odd last week. It was a tandem trike. It looked really difficult to ride as well. Going Into a corner the front cyclist was leaning Into the corner, and exiting the bend the stoker was leaning In the opposite direction. It looked quite scary. I've never seen anything like that before.



Once mastered, they are good fun


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2015)

Sharky said:


> Once mastered, they are good fun
> View attachment 92353




That's it. It looks bloody scary when your behind someone riding it. Especially on bends.


----------



## Sharky (18 Jun 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> That's it. It looks bloody scary when your behind someone riding it. Especially on bends.



Some of my passengers would agree with you!


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Jun 2015)

Bicycles are steered by balance and balanced by steering, just like aircraft. Trikes are steered by steering and balanced by balancing, just like cars.
It is no coincidence that the inventors of flying were bicycle mechanics, not car builders.


----------



## Mark Lawless (14 Jul 2015)

fossala said:


> I've now just gotten used to riding it!



I'd love to try one of those, but I don't think I'd have any ambitions to own one. If you could get some lean into the equation, it might be better - but you'd have to ask the question - WHY?


----------



## further (14 Jul 2015)

My wife has a Pashley TRi1,buggered if I can ride it.


----------



## JuanLobbe (19 Aug 2015)

Where can I buy a trike from fossala? One of the ladies in my club has one and I think they're ace and would be great in icy conditions... am I right?


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Aug 2015)

Fossils, that is a lovely bike. Real class.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Aug 2015)

Sharky said:


> Once mastered, they are good fun
> View attachment 92353



Yeah, same with bikes, as well!


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Sep 2016)

Have you tried one SamK.


----------



## User42423 (26 Jul 2017)

Sharky said:


> Once mastered, they are good fun
> View attachment 92353




Is the Peugeot tandem-trike a conversion?. Looks like too many tubes at back to be a custom made one.


----------



## Sharky (26 Jul 2017)

Yes a conversion based on a peugeot tandem. I bought it already converted about 25 yrs ago and it was old then!


----------

